# Mysterious Pigeon?



## fantailsrule (Oct 27, 2005)

I own a fantail pigeon, and I must admit i'm fairly new to raising pigeons. I've owned him for over nine months, and he's such a handsome guy. I bought him from a breeder that breeds and raises fantails and rock pigeons.

My question is, what kind of fantail is this guy? I'm told often that he's a very pretty pigeon indeed, but no one has any idea what he is. He reminds us all of a cross between a seagull and a peacock. His colors are gray and white, with brown eyes and a big fantail. 

Does anyone know what breed this is?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

fantailsrule said:


> I own a fantail pigeon, and I must admit i'm fairly new to raising pigeons. I've owned him for over nine months, and he's such a handsome guy. I bought him from a breeder that breeds and raises fantails and rock pigeons.
> 
> My question is, what kind of fantail is this guy? I'm told often that he's a very pretty pigeon indeed, but no one has any idea what he is. He reminds us all of a cross between a seagull and a peacock. His colors are gray and white, with brown eyes and a big fantail.
> 
> *Does anyone know what breed this is*?


Hello & Welcome.

Could you post a photo of your pij? 

Cindy


----------

